
A Polish postman helped solve the enigma code - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1123840010711707651
======
ncmncm
They usually don't say that the Germans had cracked all the Allied ciphers,
too. The only saving grace was that different agencies had cracked different
codes, and none of them trusted the others, so nobody had the full picture.

Results of Enigma cracks were sent by one-time pad to keep them from knowing
it had been cracked. I had a cousin whose job was to cobble up reasons for the
Allies to know things they got from Enigma -- send a spotter plane to be seen
by the tank column on its way to an ambush, that sort of thing.

~~~
Isamu
>cracked all the Allied ciphers

An interesting unbreakable voice encryption that the Allies used was SIGSALY:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSALY](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSALY)

It was unbreakable because it was essentially the same idea as a fully random
one-time pad.

------
ncmncm
"Enigma" is usually capitalized so you know it's talking about a crypto
machine and not just a mystery.

The Poles really did an astonishing amount of phenomenally bad-ass work to
crack Enigma long before any Brits really knew what it was, but all we hear
about are Brits. They even designed the bombes. It's about time we got to
learn names of Poles.

~~~
ilikeatari
It looks like that the core team included: Marian Rejewski, Henryk Zygalski
,Jerzy Różycki. These were the most talented students from prof. Zdzisława
Krygowski from UaM [https://amu.edu.pl/](https://amu.edu.pl/) which is a
university located in Poznan.

